# Bluetooth music for Symphony II Radio



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been lurking here for a while and have gleaned a ton of really useful information, but I'm stuck and I need some advice!

I'm trying to find a kit to allow my Symphony II stereo to play music through bluetooth from my Iphone 5. This radio has a factory installed bluetooth telephone kit, but this only allows me to make phone calls, not to listen to music.

What's my best option for bluetooth music when I already have bluetooth telephone? Most of the kits seem to be supplied with a microphone, and I'm concerned trying to attach an aftermarket bluetooth kit over an already existing one is going to cause problems.

Thoughts??

Cheers
Phil


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I use the Grom unit.

http://www.gromaudio.com/


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

I use the Blackberry bluetooth gateway connected to the Aux jack on my stereo. It needs to be powered via its micro USB interface so I also have a 12-volt female cigarette lighter adapter wired in behind the stereo and powered via switched ignition source.

Something like this with the alligator clips cut off

And a cable like this


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You didn't say what year....


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

MisterJJ, which Grom Unit do you use? Grom suggested kits These are the options it shows when I input the car info. Also, did you have a preexisting bluetooth phone kit in the car? If so, does this still operate properly and separately?

Sethroid, do you have an aux jack on the front of your stereo or is there one on the back? I haven't pulled the radio out yet, and I don't have an aux installed in the center console or on the radio face.

Thanks for the advice guys, getting really close. I'm excited to remove and burn my aux tape adapter as soon as possible. Nothing like taking advanced technology and running it through a cassette tape...The idea of it pains me


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The A3 bluetooth will only handle the "handsfree" bluetooth profile. The iPhone supports both handsfree and the A2DP profile for music. If you're streaming music and a call comes in it will mute it and the call audio will replace it. When the call is ended, the music will continue.


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to leave out info. my car is a 2006 3.2 quattro with a Symphony II stereo.

So the info I still need to clear up is:

What is the most convenient way to plug a bluetooth aftermarket A2DP system into a Symphony II stereo?

I'll have a closer look at the Grom options.


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

The confusing thing to me is that most of these kits are sold with the intention of being used for both handsfree bluetooth and A2DP bluetooth, and all I really need is A2DP since i already have factory handsfree. 

Controlling the streaming music with the steering controls would be a plus, assuming it isn't using the archaic VW group numbered folder system that just sucks.

I have an Ipad mini I am mounting above the head unit, and I would use this to stream music, google maps, etc. so I would be fine to use that interface to select songs, though using the steering wheel to scroll through songs would be nice.

Thanks for all the help so far guys, I am normally pretty good at figuring this stuff out, but there are just so many criteria that I just get lost.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Trisix said:


> MisterJJ, which Grom Unit do you use? Grom suggested kits These are the options it shows when I input the car info. Also, did you have a preexisting bluetooth phone kit in the car? If so, does this still operate properly and separately?


Sorry, I can't help you much more. I did not have preexisting bluetooth and I'm using it with an Android phone. But I got a quick response from Grom when I asked about the Android options.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I know of a solution. Do you have the CD changer in the glovebox? Here's the links to the three pieces that make it up:

http://enfigcarstereo.com/GROM_3_VAGT.html -- GROM that connects to the CD changer cable in the glovebox.

http://enfigcarstereo.com/GROM_CABLE_C_IPD2.html iPod adapter cable for the GROM

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B52LLJ6/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Bluetooth receiver dongle -- plugs in to iPod interface cable -- control iPad from steering wheel controls


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

Mike, thank you so much, that's the solution I'm looking for!

I don't have a cd changer in the glove box, but I just pulled the blanking cubby out where it would be and there is a cd connector attached to the back of it, so it looks like I can do exactly what you've suggested. 

This has been bugging me for a while...cheers!!

Phil


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Trisix said:


> Sethroid, do you have an aux jack on the front of your stereo or is there one on the back? I haven't pulled the radio out yet, and I don't have an aux installed in the center console or on the radio face.


I had to buy the VW 1/8" stereo cable terminated with the three pins that fit into the plug at the back of the stereo. There is a sticker on the unit showing the correct placement of the pins. I got the cable at the dealer.


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought all of the components that Mike suggested, I'll post a follow up when I install it and let you know how it goes. 

I've also designed a mounting plate for my iPhone/iPad that takes advantage or the air vents. You simply pull the round vents out of the dash and re install them through the large holes in the plate.

I'm going to have the plate water jet cut out of 0.10-0.125" aluminum plate. The vents will stand off the dash by this much, but it shouldn't be especially noticeable with the plate filling in the gap.

This plate could be used to universally mount any piece of hardware, but I plan on making a custom adapter for my iPad/iPhone. I test fit the plate today with a paper cut out and it seems like a good match for the vent size and spacing










Cheers
Phil


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You may have to play with which port on the GROM you plug the cable into.....

Also I realized that I have the Tune2Air plugged into the iPod adapter on my RNS-E's AMI which loads the music database from my iPhone into the RNS-E. It should do the same thing but I'm not sure what the "interface experience" is for a Symphony II. I hope it's more than just the 6-CD simulation.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Trisix said:


> I bought all of the components that Mike suggested, I'll post a follow up when I install it and let you know how it goes.
> 
> I've also designed a mounting plate for my iPhone/iPad that takes advantage or the air vents. You simply pull the round vents out of the dash and re install them through the large holes in the plate.
> 
> ...


Your image doesn't work, but I'd sure like to see it.



mike3141 said:


> You may have to play with which port on the GROM you plug the cable into.....
> 
> Also I realized that I have the Tune2Air plugged into the iPod adapter on my RNS-E's AMI which loads the music database from my iPhone into the RNS-E. It should do the same thing but I'm not sure what the "interface experience" is for a Symphony II. I hope it's more than just the 6-CD simulation.


If anyone could confirm/deny whether or not this will give you the 6-CD simulation or not, that'd be awesome. 

I want to integrate my iphone as well but previously using the DICE, the 6-CD simulation was a nightmare and too impractical. Something closer to OEM type of operation would be unreal.


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

What is the 6 cd simulation?

As long as I can control it from the device, I'll be happy. It seems like the Grom unit can scroll through songs as well with the wheel controls, which would be fantastic. If the Ipad/Iphone screen locks out and goes white when it's connected, it's a deal breaker...I hate that.

Here's the photo of the plate I am putting on the vents


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I think the scrolling feature would require that you plug the GROM directly into the iPad/iPhone. I don't know how adding an intelligent bluetooth interface instead will affect the operation. If the iPad is a "permanent" installation you might consider running the cable from the glovebox out to it depending on whether it's better that with bluetooth.....


----------



## stebesplace (Oct 27, 2005)

*Circling back around on this one*

Wanted to bring this back up since I had an additional question. 

I have a Symphony II, no CD Changer in the glovebox, and no apparent cable from what I can tell, though I need to dig back there and see. 

Am I to understand that what mike3141 posted, with the GROM unit, iPod cable, and BT adapter, that I'd be able to play music, and when a call comes in to my factory bluetooth, use that?

I'm pretty sure you can pair multiple devices with an iPhone, though it only uses ONE source to output, so to speak. So if that's the case, then this should work as I read on this thread too (3 posts down): https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2605727?start=0&tstart=0

Adding that GROM makes two units, one that connects to the existing cd changer so you don't have to take your stereo out, but the GROM unit sits in that small compartment. The other, where the GROM can connect directly to the back of the HU, and reside behind the stereo, where the iPod cable goes to the glovebox (or wherever for that matter). Going to go this route and try it all out.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The changer cable should be connected to the rear of the cubby hole trim in the glovebox. The cubby hole trim just pulls out of the hole--it's held in by friction.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Quick question: does the grom unit support text on the factory radio, or will I get the "Track one, track two, etc"? Thanks


----------



## Trisix (Dec 15, 2012)

I ended up installing a Dension unit directly to the 6 disc cd changer harness in the glove box with a converter cable for an Iphone, with the Tune2air bluetooth dongle plugged into it.

This set up works perfectly. I just press the CD button on the Symphony II radio and music starts streaming from my Iphone 5. I can use the phone to change music, or I can scroll through songs and adjust volume on the radio and steering wheel controls. It does not display the song name on the radio, but I think if I were to directly connect the phone it would.

I'm very happy with this set up, easiest mod so far 

Cheers
Phil


----------

